# Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen



## camelman (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe versucht meinen kleinen Gartenteich (ca. 6x4m 90 tief) vom Schlamm zu befreien.
Es ist der feine leichte Schlamm in den Flachwasserzonen der entfernt werden sollte.
Erster Versuch:
Mit einem Schlammsauger (Venturi Prinzip)  der an einen Kärcher Hochdruckreiniger angeschlossen wird. (Marke will ich nicht nennen, Preis ca. 40 €)
Man muss die Ansaugdüse absolut senkrecht über die zu saugende Bodenfläche halten.
Das Ganze ist mit dem wassergefüllten Schlauch dann sehr schwer. Nötig ist auch eine zweite Person die den Kärcher (ein-aus) bedient. Der Erfolg ist gering. Das Teichwasser über einen Filter wieder in den Teich kann man vergessen, da ist man nur am Filterreinigen.
Zweiter Versuch:
Mit einem Teil das an einen Gartenschlauch angeschlossen wird und einen Filterbeutel besitzt (Venturi Prinzip). (Marke will ich nicht nennen, Preis ca. 25 €) Die Saugleistung ist wesentlich geringer als bei Versuch 1 würde aber bei leichtem Schlamm ausreichen. Allerdings die Düse muss immer schön unter Wasser sein ebenso wie der Filterbeutel sonst baut sich kein Unterdruck auf. Bei Flachwasser ist das nicht möglich. Der kleine Filterbeutel ist zu schnell voll. Umständlich und nicht effektiv.
Dritter Versuch:
Schlammsauger vom Prinzip wie ein Nasssauger, Einkammersystem, mit Fernbedienung.
(Marke will ich nicht nennen, Preis ca. 150-200€.
Saugt im Flach- und auch in TiefWasser, beste Saugleistung bisher. Einkammersystem und Wartezeit bis Tank wieder leer ist brauch Zeit. Wasser über einen Filter zurück in den Teich kann man vergessen. 

Fazit: nix befriedigendes gefunden (höherpreisige Geräte kommen nicht in Frage) 
Wenn System mit Gartenschlauch unter Wasser ist und ein größerer Filterbeutel oder die Möglichkeit der Wasserentsorgung ausserhalb gegeben ist, dann ist dieses System fast so gut wie die anderen.


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

unser Gardena ist top......  wobei man ja sagen muss, wenn man so richtig Schlamm absaugt, taugt kein Filterbeutel was....   der ist ja direkt zu


----------



## Tinky (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

Moin!

Kann mich da nur anschließen.
Der erste Schlammsauger, den ich mir kaufte (ca. 100€ neu Auktionshaus im Internet) habe ich nach 1 Stunde in den Müll geworfen.
Mein aktuelles Modell (ca. 200€ Baumarkt) habe ich dieses Jahr gar nicht mehr rausgeholt, weil es m.E. sehr uneffektiv ist. 
Macht einen Höllenlärm und saugt so gut wie gar nicht. Habe keine Ahnung was ich falsch mache - im Flachwasserbereich geht es halbwegs - ich will aber eigentlich nur Teile des dicken Schlamms von der tiefsten Stelle saugen - da zuckelt es nur so rum und stoßweise wird mal ein bischen was angesaugt - dann verliert er an Leistung und der ganze Schmodder rutscht aus dem Rohr zurück und verteilt sich zu einer wunderschönen Schlammwolke, die sich schön im gesamten Teich ausbreitet.
Irgendwann wenn ich mal Geld habe versuche ich es vielleicht nochmal...
Oder ich mache erstmal probesaugungen im Plastik-Planschbecken.
(Und wenn er mal saugt ist das DIng sofort verstopft mit Steinen usw. - ok da kann der Sauger nichts für

Lg Tinky


----------



## Tinky (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

@Lucy79
Kannst Du bitte bei Gelegneheit mal die genaue Modellbezeichnung posten oder einen Link?


----------



## Nori (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

Ich benutze deine erste Variante auch - wenn du vorab hier nachgelesen hättest, dann hättest du erfahren, dass diese Methode nur für gröbste Verunreinigungen geeignet ist.
Man kann sich die Gummiglocke übrigens an ein einstellbares Gelenk bauen und einen schwimmfähigen Poolschlauch dazu verwenden, dann fällt das Handling wesentlich leichter.
Mit 40,- € hast du aber eh einen guten Preis bekommen! (vorausgesetzt der HD-Schlauch und der 1,5" Spiralschlauch war dabei)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

war gerade mal in der Gartenhütte und hab geguckt..

Gardena Art. nr. 7946   Typ SR 1600


----------



## Tinky (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

@Lucy79
Danke - knapp 200Euro  - geht ja.

Hast Du auch Erfahrungen damit gemacht, ob der auch aus ca. 1,6m Tiefe Schlamm fördert?
Ich würde keinen Beutel oder sowas zur FIlterung nutzen, sondern den ganzen Schmodder auf den Rasen laufen lassen (um danach darin rumzuwühlen nach Larven, __ Schnecken, Perlen 

Bei meinem Gerät ist da so eine Klappe - wenn der Behälter voll ist schaltet der Sauger ab und die Klappe öffnet sich automatisch und das Schmutzwasser fließt ab - funktioniert das da so auch?

LG Tinky


----------



## Nori (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

Der 1600-er Gardena schaltet auch ab - der 2000 ist durch die 2 Kammer-Technik für permanentes Saugen gedacht - ähnlich dem großen Pondovac.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

Tinky

ja, der funktioniert genauso....  ich hab bei unsrem neuen Teich aus ca. 1,20 m mal gesaugt, das ging gut--- auf der Seite von Gardena steht maximale Selbsansaughöhe 1,60 m


----------



## Tinky (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

"Maximale Selbstansaughöhe"

Oh 160cm - wenn der Teich aber schon mindestens 1,6 m tief ist und man ja das Gestänge dann auch noch hat, dass man über dem Wasser hält muss der Dreck ja 2-2,5 Meter hochgepumpt werden... vielleicht versagt meiner deswegen. Muss ich nachher mal lesen was bei dem so steht.
Bzw. das Gestänge/ Rohre des Gardena sind ja sicher auch mindestens 2 Meter lang...d.h. man darf den nicht senkrecht halten?
Ich probiers am Wochenende vielleicht mal aus


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

wenns nachher mal NICHT regnet, geh ich gern mal in den Garten und probier das mal aus, unser Teich ist ja 2 meter tief


----------



## cpt.nemo (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

Also ich hab auch einen Gardena (Baugleich Oase Pondovac) und komme damit gut klar.
Habe gerstern erst wieder den Teichboden gesäubert, nachdem ich endlich die Heizung rausgenommen habe.
Ich leite das Wasser allerdings nie über über diesen Filterbeutel zurück ins Wasser, denn das ist eine Sauerei. Ich lasse es einfach in den Garten laufen und fülle den Teich dann wieder auf.


----------



## Frankia (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

Hallo Camelmann,



> Fazit: nix befriedigendes gefunden (höherpreisige Geräte kommen nicht in Frage)



es lohnt nicht, irgend etwas im Internet zukaufen, nur weil es preisgünstig erscheint......
1-Kammer-Filter kannst du sowieso vergessen...

ich habe auch lange überlegt und verschiedene Systeme von Bekannten ausgeliehen und probiert.Schließlich habe ich mich für den Pondovac entschieden und wollte ihn nie mehr missen......


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

Vielleicht findest Du in Deiner Nähe ja einen Verlei bei dem Du Dir einen Pondovac ausleihen kannst. Bei uns gibt es z.B. www.rentas.de - vielleicht ist ja ein Center in deiner Nähe ?


----------



## mcreal (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

Also ich kann über den Pondovac von Oase,auch nur positives berichten.
Man kann durchgängig saugen und er holt eine menge Dreck/Schlamm und Algen raus.
Kaufen würde ich mir das Teil allerdings auch nicht.Mehr wie 1-2 im Jahr braucht man das Teil eigentlich nicht.
Das ausleihen kostet 12 € am Tag.
[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/48/]Hier [/URL]mal nen Bildchen,vom Ergebnis.


----------



## Patrick K (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

@ Tinky


> Oh 160cm - wenn der Teich aber schon mindestens 1,6 m tief ist und man ja das Gestänge dann auch noch hat, dass man über dem Wasser hält muss der Dreck ja 2-2,5 Meter hochgepumpt werden.


 

Das Wasser wird in deinem Ansaugrohr, durch den Luftdruck schon auf Wasserspiegelhöhe gedrückt ,das heist ab Wasserspiegel 1,6Meter Ansaughöhe.
Vergleichbar mit der Pumpenleistung, Förderhöhe ab Wasserspiegel  

Was haltet ihr vom Schlammuli von Sprick, macht auf mich einen guten Eindruck, ich hab das Teil aber auch noch nicht in Aktion gesehen.
http://www.schlamm-muli.de/

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Doc (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

Damit kannste nen See säubern


----------



## Patrick K (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

@ Doc
Ich hab gerade nachgelesen......
Muli 6000 einschalten,zack Tümpel leer , samt Kiesel 
vielleicht doch nix für einen Tümpel 
Aber vielleicht so sekundenweise für Teiche ab 20m²


Gruss Patrick


----------



## LotP (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

also ich hab die einmalige investition von 300€ in nen oase podovac4 gewagt und bisher absolut nicht beräut.
Saugt wirklich gut und flott auch auf 2m grundtiefe. allerdings denke ich, dass der nen kleinen teich auch in kürzester zeit leer saugt.. also fast schon übertrieben ist.
das ganze wirkt auch recht stabil und langlebig.


----------



## rease (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

Moin Moin,

muss das Thema nochmals hochholen... Bin ebenfalls auf der suche nach einem möglichst effizienten Schlammsauger wo das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt... Gewillt bin ich so etwa 150 € auszugeben...

1. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Oase Pondovac Classic ???

2. oder kann mir jemand von euch eine Kaufempfehlung geben ? 
Wenn es wirklich nen super klasse Gerät ist kann ich ja noch über mein Budget nachdenken  

PS: Die Videos hat Oase ja fein gemacht.... wie immer... dream 

Mfg Martin


----------



## Frankia (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*



> Die Videos hat Oase ja fein gemacht.



......sind aber nicht übertrieben..............


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

Ich habe gestern mal wieder gesaugt, bei mir sitzen kleine sehr schnell zerfallende Algen an der Teichwand. Da mir ebenfalls der Wasserverlust zu hoch ist, habe ich am Schlauchablauf im Teich eine Damenstrumpfhose doppelt aufgezogen - das brachte wenigstens einen geringen Filtereffekt. Lieber wäre mir ein noch feineres Stoffsäckchen. Probiere ich mal beim nächsten mal.


----------



## klausi123 (22. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

Hallo,
ich habe heute meinen ersten Reinigungsversuch mit meinem neuen Oase Pondovac4 gemacht. Das Ergebnis war leider fürs Erste nicht zurfriedenstellend. Mein Teichgrund besteht aus Kies 0/8. 
Ich hatte folgende Problem:
- der Sauger war nach kurzer Zeit verstopft. 
- der Umschaltmechanismus war verklemmt - mit Sandkörnern.
- kaum noch Saugleistung
- oben trat Wasser aus dem Gehäuse aus, zusätzlich Wasserdampf.
Ich habe dann erstmal abgebrochen und den Tank ausgespült. Danach ging es dann etwas besser. Aber sobald ich etwas mehr Kies angesaugt habe wars wieder vorbei. Offensichtlich reagiert das Gerät auf Sandkörner recht empfindlich. Hat von Euch jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
viele Grüße, Siegfried


----------



## samorai (22. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

Hallo Siegfried!
Es gibt eine ,von 2mm auf 10mm,verstellbare Algendüse,entweder nimmst Du den Schlitz nach oben, oder Du verstellst sie einfach.Andere Düsen von Staubsaugern passen auch,
die Schlitzdüsen zum beispiel sind da schmaler und falls sie nicht passen wickle etwas
Klebeband um das Saugrohr.Die Geschichte mit dem Wasserdampf usw.da mußt Du dir 
keine Sorge machen,als erstes würde der Fi oder ne Sicherung kommen.

LG Ron!!


----------



## lollo (22. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*



klausi123 schrieb:


> ich habe heute meinen ersten Reinigungsversuch mit meinem neuen Oase Pondovac4 gemacht.



Hallo, 

das ist um diese Zeit keine gute Idee, da du ja Besatz hast. Die Fische halten jetzt bei den Temperaturen ihre Winterruhe und sollten nicht gestört werden. 

Und bei nur 14 Liter hätte ich mir keinen Sauger zugelegt.


----------



## Zacky (22. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*



klausi123 schrieb:


> Ich hatte folgende Problem:
> - der Sauger war nach kurzer Zeit verstopft.
> - der Umschaltmechanismus war verklemmt - mit Sandkörnern.
> - kaum noch Saugleistung
> ...



Die Problematik kennen wir auch. Haben auch einen Pondovac 4 und das ist leider öfters so. Durch das Ansaugen des feinen Kiesbodens verklemmen die Kieselsteine in den Gummiklappen der Ansaugung. Das Problem wird immer wieder auftreten, wenn du ganz normal saugst. Da hilft nur Beständigkeit beim Reinigen des Saugers...leider...aber viele Steine gehen eigentlich mit durch. Ansonsten musst du wohl die kleine flache Saugdüse nutzen, mit welcher du den Durchsatz einengen kannst.


----------



## samorai (23. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

Hallo Siegfried!
Ich orientiere mich immer an die Teichbewohner(__ Frösche)sind sie da, kann ich saugen,
sind sie abgetaucht wird jegliches Saugen abgestellt.Du hast ein Biotop geschaffen und das
mußt Du auch respektieren,oder lernen zu respektieren.Du kannst nicht einfach den Sauger
 zu dieser Jahreszeit ins Wasser halten und Deine Bedürfnisse damit erfüllen.Willkür ist
absolut das Geringste was ein Teich braucht.


LG Ron!!!


----------



## klausi123 (23. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

Hallo Zacky,
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Ich habe mir heute die Arbeitsweise des Pondovac4 angeschaut. Ich denke auch, dass das Hauptproblem die untere Dichtung ist - so wie Du das beschrieben hast. Wenn an dieser Stelle - wegen den Steinchen - nicht mehr abgedichtet wird, baut sich auch kein Unterdruck im Filteropf auf.
Mit Wasser und dünnflüssigem Schlick funktioniert das Umschaltprizip sicherlich gut. Fremdkörper jeglicher Art können die Dichtung verklemmen - und dann hilft wohl nur noch Abschalten und den Filtertopf reinigen - schade.
Das zweite Problem: Aus den oberen Abluftöffnungen tritt Wasser aus. Dies kommt wohl daher, das sich einer oder beide Schwimmkolben verklemmen. In meinem Pondovac war das gut zu sehen. Beim Bewegen der Koblen hat es heftig geknirscht. Der Sand kann wohl auf Grund der hohen Störmungsgeschwindigkeit mit nach oben gerissen werden. Wenn die Kolben dann verklemmt sind, können sie oben nicht mehr abdichten und das Wasser wird ins Turbinenrad gesaugt. Ob das so gut ist? Der Weg zur Elektrik ist dann nicht mehr weit - und dann bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass der FI abschaltet.
Bei meinem nächsten Reinigungsversuch werden ich notgedrungen, wie vorgeschlagen, die Saugdüse enger stellen - mal sehen ob dann der Reinigungsefekt noch erreicht wird.

Hallo Lollo, hallo Ron,
meinen Teich habe ich erst im Oktober mit Wasser befüllt. Meine Fische befinden sich zum Überwintern im Aquarium - Lebewesen habe ich in der kurzen Zeit noch keine entdecken können.
Der Grund warum ich den Bodengrund reinigen möchte ist folgender:
Ich habe die Teichfolie, wie von Naturagart empfohlen mit einer Mörtelschicht verkleidet. Das finde ich auch super so, denn der eingefärbte Mörtel sieht sehr natürlich aus und Folienfalten sind auch keine mehr zu sehen. Leider hat sich aber einiges von dem Zement aus dem Mörtel herausgelöst. Nach kurzer Zeit hat sich eine dünne Zementschicht auf dem Kies abgesetzt. Dieser Zement hat dann auch meine Bauchlaufpumpe verklemmt. Bevor ich die Pumpe wieder in Betrieb nehme, will ich diese obere Schicht aus dem Teich entfernen.
Die Alternative ist natürlich, das ganze Wasser nochmals abzupumpen und die Oberläche zu reinigen. 
Bei 14 m3 Wasser aber auch keine billige Lösung.

nochmals vielen Dank für Eure Antworten und viele Grüße, Siegfried


----------



## samorai (23. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

Hey Siegfried!
Ist auch ganz schön mal die ganze Wahrheit zu erfahren. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob Du dir alle 
Beiträge durch gelesen hast.Ich stelle noch mal ein Foto ein. 
So wird die Düse richtig eingesetzt, mit den Schlitz nach oben und den Kufen nach unten,
denn sie wühlen den Grund etwas auf und der Sauger tut sein übriges.

LG Ron!!


----------



## Zacky (23. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

Hallo Siegfried.


Das mit dem Gummiklappen ist leider ein Ärgerniss, aber für gewöhnlich funktioniert das dennoch besser als nix. Um die Pump-Kolben sollte eigentlich noch so ein Schwamm drum-herum sein, der den feinkörnigeren Schmutz zurück halten sollte. Der Schwamm setzt sich jedoch recht schnell zu und bedarf auch etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit.  Die Düse, die Ron da zeigt nehme ich auch häufig, wobei die Saugbürste mit den weichen Lamellen vorne dran, nicht den großen starren Bodensaugkopf!?, auch recht gut ist, wenn du den Dreck dann vor Dir her schiebst. So schiebe ich mir den groben Schmutz in ene Ecke und sauge dann mit der runden Düse den Schmutz raus. Klar!!  ...es verklemmt das eine oder andere Mal, aber bislang habe ich letztendlich doch sämliche Steine und Dreck so aus dem Teich geholt.


----------



## lollo (24. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

Hallo Siegfried,

sehe, hast dein Profil jetzt geändert.

Ich benutze da einen der Vorgänger des Pondovac 4, und bin da recht zufrieden mit.
Wenn meiner voll ist, kündigt sich das durch eine Veränderung des Sauggeräusches an, so das ich weiß, abschalten und leer laufen lassen.

Wenn sich dann am Ablaufschlauch beim Ablassen etwas an der Dichtung festsetzt, kann er dann nach dem Einschalten auch keinen Unterdruck aufbauen. Dieses kommt aber sehr selten vor.


----------



## klausi123 (29. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

Hallo Lollo, Ron, Zacky,
ich habe die Teichreinigung mit dem starren Saugkopf mit ca 5mm Schlitzbreite (Schlitz nach oben) fortgesetzt. Es war mühsam, aber es ging. Die Saugdüse verstopfte auf Grund der kleinen Schlitzbreite regelmäßig - aber die Düse ist auch schnell wieder gesäubert. Da wesentlich weniger von den Steinchen eingesaugt wurden, hat der Umschaltmechanismus auch besser funktioniert. Einige Unterbrechungen (zum Reinigen der unteren Dichtung) hatte ich jedoch immer noch. So richtig begeistert bin ich noch nicht von dem Pondovac4. Die Kombination der Dichtungen und der Umschaltmechanik verträgt sich nicht mit meinem Bodengrund - dem 0/8 Kies. Bei reinem Sand hätte ich wahrscheinlich weniger Probleme. 

Prinzipiell finde ich den Pondovac4 recht gut, er würde jedoch wesentlich besser funktionieren, wenn die innere Mechanik besser gegen Steinchen und sonstige grobe Verschmutzungen (Laub usw.) geschützt wäre - z.B durch ein vorgeschaltetes Absetzbecken oder dergleiche. Mal sehen ob mir bis zur nächsten Teichreinigung dazu noch eine brauchbare Idee kommt.
viele Grüße, Siegfried


----------



## samorai (29. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

Hallo Zacky!
Die schmale Bürste kannst Du umbauen auf,"ziehen".Ist etwas leichter wie schieben,kuck mal genauer hin.Ich glaube seitlich raus ziehen und einmal drehen.

LG Ron!!


----------



## Zacky (29. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

Danke Ron, werde ich mal so weiter geben, da die Feinarbeit bei der Teichreinigung meistens meine geliebte Frau macht...ich muss immer abtauchen und den groben zusammengeschobenen Schmutz raus holen...


----------



## samorai (29. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

Hi Zacky!
Ist eine feine Arbeitsteilung die Ihr da habt,ab wieviel Grad mußt Du denn abtauchen??
War schon mal bei 15 Grad im Wasser,angenehm war es grad nicht
Anschließend hat die heiße Dusche "alles" wieder auf Temperatur gebracht.

LG Ron!!


----------



## Zacky (29. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

naja, sobald die Chefin der Meinung ist, der Teich müsste mal wieder gereinigt werden...heißt es  ...und dann geht's los...zumindest ist der Teich zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon wieder abgedeckt und auf jeden Fall eisfrei... ...ich habe ja einen Halbtrocken-Tauchanzug und mit dem lässt es sich dann aushalten...denn ohne, wäre mir das nix...der Saisonstart geht meist so ab 10°C Außentemperatur los...und dann muss ich das erste Mal im Jahr rein...

:hai

edit: , jetzt steht sie hinter mir......neue Taktik


----------



## samorai (29. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*

Okay Zacky!
Habe ganz herzlich gelacht über Deinen letzten Beitrag,wahrscheinlich sehe ich einige
Zusammenhänge mit unseren Frauen.Meine hat es sich nicht nehmen lassen dieses bibberndes Stück Elend zu fotografieren. 
Ohne Anzug!!

LG Ron!!


----------



## Zacky (30. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Schlammsauger Enttäuschungen*



samorai schrieb:


> Meine hat es sich nicht nehmen lassen dieses bibberndes Stück zu fotografieren. Ohne Anzug!!
> 
> LG Ron!!



Alle Achtung, Ron...harter Hund ...in solchen Fällen sind sie schnell mit der guten Kamera da, aber dennoch wir sie...

bis die Tage...und euch einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## webhein (3. Feb. 2017)

... mache doch lieber einen neuen thread  auf


----------



## teichinteressent (4. Feb. 2017)

Was willst du uns mit deinem Beitrag wohl sagen? :grübel Letzer Beitrag 4 Jahre alt.
Mit Schlammsaugen erkenne ich die nichts, so jedenfalls das Thema.


----------



## troll20 (4. Feb. 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Was willst du uns mit deinem Beitrag wohl sagen? :grübel Letzer Beitrag 4 Jahre alt.
> Mit Schlammsaugen erkenne ich die nichts, so jedenfalls das Thema.


So wie er es schreibt:


webhein schrieb:


> ... mache doch lieber einen neuen thread  auf


----------

